# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  نصائح للرجال

## اجمل حب

نصائح للرجال:
عبارات احذر أن تقولها للجنس الناعم  
 

* الكثير من الأختلاف الواضح في مفهوم الكلمات بين النساء والرجال، وما يترجم على أنه عادي عند الرجل، هو غير عادي عند النساء، والعكس صحيح فربما ما كان معتبرا غير مؤذ أو حتى لطيفاً، تعتبره النساء مخيفاً ومقلقاً أو حتى مهين.* 

*غالباً ما تُذعر النساء من كلمة ومن دون سبب واضح تتراجع أو تختفي، والحقيقة أن هناك طريقة مثلى هي في اختيار العبارات المناسبة، لكن أولاً أعرف الكلمات التي تسبب الأذى للنساء، واشطبها فوراً من ذاكرتك قدمت باحثة علم الاجتماع" ندى الزين" عدة عبارات مما يعتبرها الرجال عادية، بينما هي مخيفة للنساء.* 
*احذر العبارة رقم 1 * أنت مجنونة: لا تخبر الفتاة أو المرأة أبداً أنها مجنونة حتى إذا تصرفت بجنون، فقد تتصرف المرأة أحيانا تصرفات تصل إلى حد الجنون، أو ألا تكون مقبولة بالنسبة للرجل بينما تراها المرأة عادية وطبيعية فترجمة كلمة «أنت مجنونة» عند المرأة، هي «أنت مريضة نفسيا»، وهذا غير مقبول إذا كان ولا بد، قل مثلا «هذا تصرف مجنون» أو «هذا تصرف خارج عن المألوف»* 
*احذر العبارة رقم 2* افعلي ما ترينه مناسباً: العلاقات مليئة بالقرارات، أين نأكل، أين نسافر للإجازة، أي مدرسة نختار للأطفال وأكثر الرجال لا يستطيعون أن يقولوها بصراحة «لا يهمني، قرري بنفسك»، بل يجمّلون العبارة فيقولون: «افعلي ما ترينه مناسباً»، وبذلك يلقون بالمسؤولية على النساء، فتصاب النساء بالإحباط,أما العمل الصائب فهو مثلا تقليل الخيارات إذا لم يرد الرجل اتخاذ قرار حاسم، فيقول مثلاً: لا أحبذ المدارس غير المختلطة، وربما من الأفضل لو كانت قريبة من المنزل، وهكذا احذر العبارة رقم 3* كنت تعرفين بأنني أتصرف هكذا عندما تزوجنا: فهذا يعني بأنك لن تتغير ولن تحاول أن تتغير، وأن هذه هي الحياة التي ستعيشها إلى الأبد، فالمرأة بطبيعتها تهمل التفاصيل الدقيقة وتتغاضى عن كل ما هو سلبي في الرجل أثناء فترة الخطوبة وما قبل الزواج لتستمتع بأحلام اليقظة التي تجمعها بالحبيب، لكن وبعد الاستيقاظ من تلك الأحلام على واقع الزواج، تبدأ بالانتقاد والانتباه وحتى لفت النظر إلى السلبيات، لتحصل على فارسها الذي تحلم به منذ الصغر وعبارة كتلك تميت جزءاً جميلاً داخل النساء كان من الممكن أن يزدهر وينمو ويجعل الحياة الزوجية أجمل.* 
*أما العبارة التي يفترض أن تقال فهي ؛هذا التصرف يضايقني أيضاً، وأنا أحاول التخلص منه* 
*احذر العبارة رقم 4* لا شيء: لا تستسلم للنقاش أو القرارات التي تتخذها المرأة حتى إن كنت تعتقد أن ما ستقوله سيترجم خطأ أو يزيد المشاكل، قل أي شيء حتى لو كان خطأ ولا تصمت، فلن تنتهي الحياة عند كلمة، فـ«لا شيء» تصيب بالإحباط والضيق، لتشعر المرأة وكأنها في لعبة لشخصين ولا تجد ردا لهجومها أو صدا لحركاتها، فتشعر أنها وحدها في ساحة الملعب مما يثيرها ويحبطها* 
*إذا لم تشأ أن تتحدث قل :لا أريد التحدث الآن، ربما بعد أن تهدأ النفوس قليلاً*

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله صحيح
مشكورة اجمل حب


وانا حاب اعتذر من الي حكت عن حالها مجنونه  :Icon31: 
وضحكت عليها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

والله صحيح لازم الشب يحتاط من كل جنس ناعم..

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_والله صحيح
مشكورة اجمل حب


وانا حاب اعتذر من الي حكت عن حالها مجنونه 
وضحكت عليها 
_


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_والله صحيح لازم الشب يحتاط من كل جنس ناعم.._



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكورة_



 شكرا على المرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

أنت مجنونة: لا تخبر الفتاة أو المرأة أبداً أنها مجنونة حتى إذا تصرفت بجنون، 

كلام صحيح 100% اجمل حب شكرا للنصائح

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشق مصطفى كامل  
_أنت مجنونة: لا تخبر الفتاة أو المرأة أبداً أنها مجنونة حتى إذا تصرفت بجنون، 

كلام صحيح 100% اجمل حب شكرا للنصائح
_


 شكرا للمرور

----------


## حمص وفلافل

شكرا عالنصائح رح نتبعها

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمص وفلافل  
_شكرا عالنصائح رح نتبعها_


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_شكرا_ 



 شكرا على المرور

----------

